# Cobalt Velociraptor/Axent firewall



## Master Raven (Jul 28, 2005)

I picked this little beauty up off of EBay :grin: don't ya just love EBay. Anyway It arrives no manuals or disk. Now it boots and I can assign it an IP but I can't access it even after doing a factory reset. Now I've done the gambet of contacting and searching Sun they absorbed Cobalt but no info for this item. I heard that Symantec offered this item but it was after this model was out, theirs was Yellow not this nice Blue. Bottom line is would anyone happen to be able to lend me a hand in setting this up so I can access it through my browser.
here's a link to what mine looks like.

http://www.lizard-tree.com/uploading/Raptor.jpg


----------



## Master Raven (Jul 28, 2005)

*comon there must be someone*

No replies... Hummmmm I figured this site must have someone who has a Raptor or at least worked on one.


----------



## Funkdog (Aug 16, 2005)

*How Much?*

Just wondering how much the Firewall cost on ebay.


----------



## leemacman (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi i have one of these's units but i dont have the disc's for it either did you ever get the disc's?


----------



## DVK.ISPTRADER (Jun 27, 2008)

My company just got one last week, I haven't even been able to get into the damn thing!


----------

